# Difference Between Education and Intelligence



## psikeyhackr (Mar 17, 2011)

> Education vs Intelligence
> 
> There is a vast difference between education and intelligence. Both ideas involve knowledge; however, they are fundamentally different concepts.
> 
> ...


Difference Between Education and Intelligence | Difference Between | Education vs Intelligence

psik


----------



## IanC (Mar 18, 2011)

from the OP's link-
The difference between education and intelligence is that  intelligence is internal, they are  skills  and abilities that we  have naturally in varying degrees and education is given to us  externally through teachers, books, parents and so on.  Intelligence is the material that teachers use to educate and  shape us and develop our natural intelligence. Summary: 1.  Intelligence is intrinsic and an internal force 2.  Education is an extrinsic or external force provided by a third party 3.  There are many different types of intelligence that are now  recognized by psychologists 4.  People can be intelligent, but uneducated and vice versa

unfortunately they forgot to point out that the more intelligent individuals learn more quickly, so that while one person may struggle to learn the alloted material in a class another person is also learning other things as well. they also neglected to mention that many types of training have intelligence thresholds, calculus being an easy example.

so it is simple to see that an intelligent person will likely learn more, and more complicated things, given the opportunity to become educated.


----------



## AquaAthena (Mar 18, 2011)

IanC said:


> from the OP's link-
> The difference between education and intelligence is that  intelligence is internal, they are  skills  and abilities that we  have naturally in varying degrees and education is given to us  externally through teachers, books, parents and so on.  Intelligence is the material that teachers use to educate and  shape us and develop our natural intelligence. Summary: 1.  Intelligence is intrinsic and an internal force 2.  Education is an extrinsic or external force provided by a third party 3.  There are many different types of intelligence that are now  recognized by psychologists 4.  People can be intelligent, but uneducated and vice versa
> 
> unfortunately they forgot to point out that the more intelligent individuals learn more quickly, so that while one person may struggle to learn the alloted material in a class another person is also learning other things as well. they also neglected to mention that many types of training have intelligence thresholds, calculus being an easy example.
> ...




Also, one's schooling is no indication of one's wisdom, and intuition often transcends the limitations of reason.


----------



## JBeukema (Mar 18, 2011)

Intelligence is one's ability to overcome one's education...


----------



## psikeyhackr (Mar 19, 2011)

JBeukema said:


> Intelligence is one's ability to overcome one's education...



Education does often seem to be training to be stupid in the approved manner.

Economists not suggesting something as simple as 700 year old double-entry accounting being mandatory in the schools is certainly curious.  The schools are supposed to produce dumb worker-consumers.  

psik


----------



## midcan5 (Mar 20, 2011)

Another aspect of this which is often overlooked is motivation. Having worked forever in a wide variety of roles I am always amazed that the average intelligent person who is self motivated can accomplish so much, while some very bright people fizzle out or are afraid to tackle tough situations. Lazy is not only a word. 

"Educators for economic growth will do more than ignore the arts. They will fear them. For a cultivated and developed sympathy is a particularly dangerous enemy of obtuseness, and moral obtuseness is necessary to carry out programs of economic development that ignore inequality. It is easier to treat people as objects to be manipulated if you have never learned any other way to see them." Martha Nussbaum


----------



## johnmarsh (Mar 21, 2011)

Education and Intelligence are completely different concept, Intelligence is gift of God and not any one can acquire it. But Education is something which any one can acquire.


----------



## Montesquieu (Mar 22, 2011)

A demonstration of intelligence can only come from someone being interested in the subject they are looking at, or involved in.


----------



## Shepherd_Shaw (Jan 11, 2012)

The intelligence comes internally when we born it's a Gift of God. And Education is Comes externally means from book,persons etc.intelligence is the best power of the human.


----------



## cynusalisa (Jan 17, 2012)

There is a vast difference between education and intelligence....Both involves knowledge but having different different Concepts...Intelligence is the natural ability that we have from our childhood....But education is the thing that is an artificial intelligence for us..This is not natural But we have to get it through our intelligence...


----------



## editec (Jan 17, 2012)

The difference is rather like _owning _an enormous piece of land (intelligence) versus _farming_ a piece of land (education).

I do definitely agree that the common IQ that most of us think of as raw intelligence isn't a very good measure of overall intelligence, though.

And that is why, I suspect, so many of us (many here I'd wager) have above average IQs, but are not living above average lives.

The other inherent intelligences (interpersonal, intrapersonal, musical, spatial, as examples) ALSO have an enormous impact on life's outcomes.


----------



## harrismaxy (Jan 18, 2012)

The difference between Education and Intelligence.There is many confusion in the world about education and intelligence.  Education is knowledge acquired in formal learning environments, such as school.  Intelligence is that actual ability to learn, to acquire, assimilate, and use new knowledge.


----------



## sawinmarshall (Jan 24, 2012)

Between education and intelligence have a huge difference. Both ideas involve knowledge, however, they are fundamentally different concepts.

Intelligence is an innate and natural ability, we are born. It relates to our natural ability. Traditionally, this is a measured IQ or IQ tests. Psychologists are too limited in recent years the true measure of intelligence and gardeners multiple intelligence teaching has become more mature consideration IQ tests.


----------



## Polk (Jan 25, 2012)

midcan5 said:


> Another aspect of this which is often overlooked is motivation. Having worked forever in a wide variety of roles I am always amazed that the average intelligent person who is self motivated can accomplish so much, while some very bright people fizzle out or are afraid to tackle tough situations. Lazy is not only a word.
> 
> "Educators for economic growth will do more than ignore the arts. They will fear them. For a cultivated and developed sympathy is a particularly dangerous enemy of obtuseness, and moral obtuseness is necessary to carry out programs of economic development that ignore inequality. It is easier to treat people as objects to be manipulated if you have never learned any other way to see them." Martha Nussbaum



Indeed. Makes me think of two of my best friends from college. Both are very bright guys who are doing very well for themselves. One of them is doing better though. He's not as smart as the other guy, but he's one of the hardest workers I know.


----------



## IanC (Jan 26, 2012)

Polk said:


> midcan5 said:
> 
> 
> > Another aspect of this which is often overlooked is motivation. Having worked forever in a wide variety of roles I am always amazed that the average intelligent person who is self motivated can accomplish so much, while some very bright people fizzle out or are afraid to tackle tough situations. Lazy is not only a word.
> ...



this line of thinking comes up over and over again. there are lots of human qualities that are necessary for success (however you want to define it). many, probably most, present in a normal distribution, AKA bell curve distribution. diligence, talent, ambition, intelligence, socialization, physicality etc all play a part. but the contribution of intelligence is much larger than those other factors and indeed the correlation of intelligence to any of the other factors is higher than the correlation of another factor to intelligence. intelligence is a basic necessity to get the most out of those other factors. 

education is an opportunity to be exposed to mankind's collected knowledge, in a staged manner that goes from basic concepts to esoteric details, depending on the ability of the student and the length of time studying. most of us (2/3s) fall in the average category of +/- 1 STD in IQ tests. 85IQ to 115IQ. but even that small range is huge when you compare outcomes. the 85IQ student will have a hard time with harder subject matter and will need to have a high 'score' on some of the other traits like diligence (hard working) while the 115IQ student will absorb knowledge almost effortlessly whether he tries hard or not. if you go further out the differences are even more noticeable. a 70IQ student will probably never get past the 'learning to read/ reading to learn' stage, and things like calculus are unfathomable, tax forms only slightly less, and deciphering a bus schedule or reading a map is a chore. the 130IQ student can learn and understand just about any subject they are interested in, they break down information and re synthesize it in novel ways, day-to-day problems are solved in the time it takes to define them.

if you dont believe intelligence matters, a lot, then explain why the military puts a cutoff score of 90IQ on enlistment. they lowered the standards twice before (once on purpose and once by accident) and were so disappointed in the results that the previous higher standards were reinstated.

yes, other things besides intelligence matter, but in the overall picture nothing matters as much as intelligence.


----------



## Polk (Jan 27, 2012)

I was only commenting on motivation often being overlooked. I actually agree with the general theme of what you had to say.


----------



## Wry Catcher (Jan 27, 2012)

AquaAthena said:


> IanC said:
> 
> 
> > from the OP's link-
> ...



That's true, there are hundreds of examples of those whose intuiton told them they could defy the law of gravity.  Sadly, they are no longer around to tell us about their experience.


----------



## IanC (Jan 28, 2012)

Polk said:


> I was only commenting on motivation often being overlooked. I actually agree with the general theme of what you had to say.



do you really think that the concept of motivation is overlooked? when it comes to educational success every other factor besides intelligence is brought to the forefront. isnt that what all the discussion about teachers is about? why cant more teachers motivate their students to learn?

I think we are using standardized testing in the wrong way. it is (somewhat) possible to measure both the student aptitude (IQ) and the student achievement (concrete knowledge). if a teacher is lucky enough to be presented with a class of smarter students she will likely appear to be effective no matter what her skill level. on the other hand if a teacher has duller students she will likely appear ineffective even if she did an outstanding job of getting the best out of those slower learners. 

there are three basic legs to educational success. intelligence (basically unmalleable from birth), culture (imprinted importance of education from parents, teachers and media), and environment (nutrition, health, resources). just because we cant change intelligence that doesnt mean we should ignore its implications. you would think we could change the culture of valuing education but the results of the last 50 years are pretty meagre. the raising of the basement level for environmental issues has been pretty spectacular in the last 50 years but again, the results have been pretty slim.


----------



## editec (Jan 31, 2012)

*Intuition *is a manifestation of the intelligence of the subconsciousness.


It is an especially useful kind in intelligence when one is problem solving with less than all the necessary information.

My theory is that the subconscious can make these leaps of intuition because it notices things that the consciousness overlooks or discounts as unimportant.

There are times when what you think you know (your conscious intelligence) actually prevents you from seeing things clearly.


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Jan 31, 2012)

I've always thought of the difference between IQ and education as being similar to examining a person's natural athletic ability vs practice and training.

Your athletic potential sets an upper limit on what physically you can achieve.  However you can squander that if you don't work out and practice.  If you have limited athletic ability, you can substantially improve your quality of life through training and practice.

IQ does have limits.  Historically you can look at Ramanujan.  He had ENORMOUS inherent mathematical ability and left behind formulas modern number theory results we are still struggling to grasp.  But his best results only came after working with Littlewood and Hardy.  Prior to that he could do amazing things (and did) but he also wasted time re-deriving things everyone else knew.


----------



## psikeyhackr (Jan 31, 2012)

> 2. Education is an extrinsic or external force provided by a third party



So who controls this external force.

What is stopping the student from selecting his/her own books.

The trouble is a 6 year old hardly has any idea what to select.  So why don't we have a National Recommended Reading List by now.  Why aren't parents demanding one rather than worrying about school reform.

School reform and education reform are not necessarily the same things.

Our educators and politicians can't think of something as simple as mandatory accounting in the schools.  Double-entry accounting is 700 years old but these computers are not even 70 years old.

psik


----------



## Dr.Traveler (Jan 31, 2012)

psikeyhackr said:


> The trouble is a 6 year old hardly has any idea what to select.  So why don't we have a National Recommended Reading List by now.  Why aren't parents demanding one rather than worrying about school reform.



Do you really want the government telling you what they think you should read?  Think this one through.

Most Parenting Organizations have a recommended reading list for all ages if you look for them.

I'd actually recommend the banned book list, if you actually want to read good stuff


----------



## psikeyhackr (Feb 1, 2012)

Dr.Traveler said:


> psikeyhackr said:
> 
> 
> > The trouble is a 6 year old hardly has any idea what to select.  So why don't we have a National Recommended Reading List by now.  Why aren't parents demanding one rather than worrying about school reform.
> ...



Just because it is recommended does not mean anybody has to read it.  I have looked at plenty of them.  Most are just a list of books with no explanation for why a book is on the list.  And just because I read a book does no mean I believe in it.  I bought Cultural Literacy when William Bennett was recommending it in the 80s.  I think it is silly culturally biased trash.  The dates of all the wars were important buy not the Moon landing.  I mostly laughed at it.

I found on list that had The Afflueint Society by John Kenneth Galbraith.  I would suggest his Age of Uncertainty instead because it also has a BBC video and broader scope on economics but that isn't a bad choice.  Maybe I should use that as a criteria.  Any book list that does not include at least one book by Galbraith must be crap.  LOL

Galbraith was in the government on two occasions.  I don't assume that anything from the government MUST be bad.

Here is one.  But no explanations with the books.

http://www.thevenusproject.com/blog/?page_id=34

psik


----------



## harryden (Apr 11, 2012)

There is vast difference between the Education & Intelligence.. Both ideas involve knowledge but it's totally different to each other. In Education, you develop your natural intelligence in different ways. In Intelligence, It's an innate and natural ability that we are born with.


----------



## ThinkCritically (Apr 11, 2012)

I'm familiar with IQ and EQ, but they are both only as good as your critical thinking skills and ability to thing contextually.  This is what college is all about, high school on the other hand is all about creating good little sheep. You can lead a horse to water but you can't make it drink, and you can put a man through school but you can't make him think.


----------



## rdean (Apr 11, 2012)

psikeyhackr said:


> > Education vs Intelligence
> >
> > There is a vast difference between education and intelligence. Both ideas involve knowledge; however, they are fundamentally different concepts.
> >
> ...



You can have all the intelligence in the world and without an education in "engineering" you will not be hired as an engineer.  The right wing has neither.


----------

